# out of this little stand here with a rock



## eli-chi

Hola:
Esta expresión está inserta en una introducción a una pieza musical.  Se refiere a la situación de los israelitas que, una vez que Dios los sacó de Egipto, estaban en el desierto quejándose por diversos motivos.

Este es el contexto:

And,  uh, when God got them out of Egypt, after a few days they started  bellyaching. What are we going to do for water? Did God bring us out  here to make us die of thirst? *He goes, “No. You get your water out of  this little stand here with a rock* you know, and you just hit the rock  and out comes water."

Mi intento:
Él (Dios) dijo: No. Consigan su agua ¿de este lugarcito aquí con una roca?  .

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hola, eli.

¿No, saquen el agua de este pedestal que sostiene a la roca, ¿ven? le pegan a la roca y sale el agua?


----------



## k-in-sc

It sounds to me more like a "stand" like a lemonade stand, a "puesto."


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> It sounds to me more like a "stand" like a lemonade stand, a "puesto."


Haha.  ¡No sería nada de raro!  El autor es especialista en hacer ese tipo de cosas.  En el mismo texto habla de la añoranza de las "Jumbo Jacks" con ajos y cebollas que comían los israelitas en Egipto (antes de ser llevados al desierto donde comían sólo maná). 

¿Y cómo se traduciría en ese caso el texto, K?


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> Hola, eli.
> 
> ¿No, saquen el agua de este pedestal que sostiene a la roca, ¿ven? le pegan a la roca y sale el agua?


Hola, Oldy.  Y gracias.
Luego de la sugerencia de K lo que me sigue complicando es "here with a rock".  (Me gustaría que dijera "hidden" ).
"Saquen su agua de este puestecito ... con una roca, ..."


----------



## k-in-sc

eli-chi said:


> You get your water out of this little stand here with a rock, you know, *and* you just hit the rock  and out comes water."


I think that "and" is confusing things. Treat it as if it weren't there and the sentence will make sense.


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> I think that "and" is confusing things. Treat it as if it weren't there and the sentence will make sense.


En ese caso, ¿no estaría diciendo que había que golpear con la roca?


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, hmm, I see what you're saying. I understood it as the stand is made of rock and you hit it with another rock. In the Bible, did the water come out of a rock?


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Oh, hmm, I see what you're saying. I understood it as the stand is made of rock and you hit it with another rock. In the Bible, did the water come out of a rock?


Sí.  Moisés debía usar la vara para hacer lo que le indicaba Dios.  En esa ocasión, golpear una determinada roca.


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, hmmm, that's not what it sounds like it's saying. Are you sure that's exactly what it says?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> Oh, hmmm, that's not what it sounds like it's saying. Are you sure that's exactly what it says?


 
Karen, sigo el sabio consejo de tu firma y escribo en español.

Eli tiene la costumbre de preguntar por cosas que aprendí en mi infancia que, desgraciadamente, está hace demasiadas décadas atrás. En este caso específico, mi memoria me dice que se trataba de algún tipo de estructura coronada por una roca, la que Moisés tenía que golpear para que manara el agua. Es decir, si podemos confiar en mi memoria, ambas tienen la razón. Como siempre ocurre en este mundo machista... Salvo que no, Moisés tenía que golpear la roca (con su vara o lo que fuera) para hacer salir el agua, no usar una roca para golpear nada.


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Oh, hmmm, that's not what it sounds like it's saying. Are you sure that's exactly what it says?


Pareciera que sí.   Pero está "en vivo".  Quiero decir que no está escrito. 

Pero, Oldy.  Si ahora ni siquiera tienes que comprar una Biblia  (excusa de muchos).  Está en biblegateway.com
(Éxodo 17, 5-7).  

Me gusta la versión "New American Standard Bible"

P.S.  Por cierto, según muchos, esa fue otra de las actividades de Moisés: escribir.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, you're right, the Bible verse just says "smite the rock," no pedestal or anything like that, and with his staff, not with another rock. http://scripturetext.com/exodus/17-6.htm
I can't reconcile your original with that. Sorry!


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Hmm, you're right, the Bible verse just says "smite the rock," no pedestal or anything like that, and with his staff, not with another rock. http://scripturetext.com/exodus/17-6.htm
> I can't reconcile your original with that. Sorry!


Agradezco toda tu disposición a ayudar, K.


----------



## SydLexia

Yes, and it's _Moses_ who stands (between the elders and the rock, in fact). Curious.

syd


----------



## eli-chi

SydLexia said:


> Yes, and it's _Moses_ who stands (between the elders and the rock, in fact). Curious.
> 
> syd


Pienso que  el hecho de que tuviera que invitar a los "elders" fue para que hubiera testigos, no sólo para que vieran de dónde iba a salir el agua que necesitaban, sino también para que presenciaran la rabieta de Moisés y los aires (de poder) que se dio, que le costaron el quedarse sin entrar a la Tierra Prometida. 

Le sigo dando vueltas a este asunto, y se me ocurre que puede llevar implícita la idea de que el "stand" (el puestecito) estaba *hecho con la roca*.  ¿Podría ser algo así?:

"Consigan su agua de este puestecito aquí {que (Yo) hice} con la roca, ¿saben?.  Y (tú, Moisés) simplemente golpea la roca y sale agua."


----------



## maidinbedlam

Eli, yo lo entiendo como Oldy en el post 2. En el pedestal, promontorio, o puesto, hay una roca, y hay que golpearla para obtener agua, pero no dice con qué. Yo no veo que usen otra roca para ello.
Mi opinión.


----------



## SydLexia

What I'm wondering is whether it is a feature of the stage. Perhaps they actually have a rock on a stand for Moses to hit. After all, for dramatic reasons you want the rock relatively high; and for practical reasons you don't want a very big rock.

syd


----------



## eli-chi

SydLexia said:


> What I'm wondering is whether it is a feature of the stage. Perhaps they actually have a rock on a stand for Moses to hit. After all, for dramatic reasons you want the rock relatively high; and for practical reasons you don't want a very big rock.
> 
> syd


Haha.  No sé si estoy entendiendo bien tu punto.  El autor está haciendo una especie de caricatura de la situación.
Este es el contexto anterior:
"But  God has some principles that still operate today. Thank God. And this  song is called “So, you want to go back to Egypt?” It's about a bunch of  people called the “Children of Israel” that were captive in Egypt and  God worked an incredible amount of miracles to get 'em out. *It was  plague city* in Cairo."


----------



## SydLexia

Perhaps I haven't got the context right. 

I'm imagining some guy doing some sort of light jokey pre-performance introduction on stage before the cast come on and the singing and dancing starts. I can see him walking around and pointing to bits of scenery, etc.

Apologies if this has nothing to do with what you are seeing.

syd


----------



## eli-chi

SydLexia said:


> Perhaps I haven't got the context right.
> 
> I'm imagining some guy doing some sort of light jokey pre-performance introduction on stage before the cast come on and the singing and dancing starts. I can see him walking around and pointing to bits of scenery, etc.
> 
> Apologies if this has nothing to do with what you are seeing.
> 
> syd


¡Nada más lejano a las producciones él!   
Ni banda, ni bailes, nada: cero parafernalia.  Está sentado frente a un piano introduciendo el tema, que es gracioso, pero de mucho contenido.  Y lo que él quiere es que la audiencia entienda que no es sólo una comedia a partir del hecho relatado en la Biblia, sino que es aplicable *hoy* a sus vidas.


----------



## eli-chi

maidinbedlam said:


> Eli, yo lo entiendo como Oldy en el post 2. En el pedestal, promontorio, o puesto, hay una roca, y hay que golpearla para obtener agua, pero no dice con qué. Yo no veo que usen otra roca para ello.
> Mi opinión.


Gracias.
¿Sabes qué, maid?  Tiene harto más sentido así: que diga que la roca estaba puesta sobre una base.  
Lo malo es que "little stand" tendría que ser la arena donde estaba ubicada la roca...


----------



## k-in-sc

I still think it's a water stand like a lemonade stand.
And it does say "with *a* rock" ...


----------



## Carlos Mx

eli-chi said:


> And,  uh, when God got them out of Egypt, after a few days they started  bellyaching. What are we going to do for water? Did God bring us out  here to make us die of thirst? *He goes, “No. You get your water out of  this little stand here with a rock* you know, and you just hit the rock  and out comes water."
> 
> 
> Entonces Él (Dios) dijo : "No, vas a sacar el agua de este puestecito que tiene una roca, ¿sabes?, sólo tienes que golpear la roca para que salga el agua".
> 
> Me encanta la idea del puestecito!


----------



## k-in-sc

But I don't think it means it has a rock, it means you use a rock


----------



## Carlos Mx

k-in-sc said:


> But I don't think it means it has a rock, it means you use a rock



Could be, but, clearly, you must hit the rock to get the water.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Vi el video al que hace referencia Eli. El hombre está haciendo una presentación amena de la canción que va a interpretar. Obviamente está improvisando, así que no se le puede pedir que todo lo que diga esté 100% correcto desde el punto de vista gramatical, ni tampoco desde el lógico.

Tomando en cuenta lo anterior, como también la historia bíblica que hay detrás, y la canción misma, en que hace bromas sobre esa historia, yo interpreto ahora la frase de la pregunta original de la siguiente manera.

Es una parodia de Dios hablándole a Moisés respecto a las quejas de los demás por la falta de agua. Y el sentido es entonces el que dice Carlos Mx, algo así como "el agua la vas a sacar de ese stand/mesón/kiosco... en el que está la roca; con sólo golpear ésta, saldrá agua".

Por cierto, en la historia bíblica que yo recuerdo se trataba simplemente de una gran roca y no existía ningún kiosco ni nada por el estilo; y Moisés la golpeaba con su bastón... Pero no confíen demasiado en mi memoria.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, the "with a rock" part is what's throwing everything off, like Eli said umpteen posts ago.


----------



## eli-chi

Tal como dice Oldy, el autor no tiene libreto... y habla muy rápido, además. Pero, yo creo que él sabe muy bien de lo que está hablando, sólo que lo pone de manera entrenida, porque la canción lo es.   Quiero decir, no es que le falte lógica.
Me pregunto si vieron esta idea mía que puse en el post 16:

"Consigan su agua de este puestecito aquí {que (Yo) hice} con la roca,  ¿saben?.  Y (tú, Moisés) simplemente golpea la roca y sale agua."


----------



## Carlos Mx

Creo que el sentido es el correcto.  Solamente eliminaría el "Y"

Ya dependerá del tono del resto del texto y la audiencia si quieres usar expresiones más o menos coloquiales. 

Saludos,


----------



## Oldy Nuts

eli-chi said:


> Tal como dice Oldy, el autor no tiene libreto... y habla muy rápido, además. Pero, yo creo que él sabe muy bien de lo que está hablando, sólo que lo pone de manera entrenida, porque la canción lo es.   Quiero decir, no es que le falte lógica.
> ...



No, decir que en una improvisación no puedes exigir 100% de corrección gramatical y lógica no es lo mismo que decir que "le falta" lógica. Como tampoco le falta lógica a los "maná-burgers" de la canción. Sólo que se trata de figuras literarias totalmente válidas para el fin perseguido, pero que pueden adolecer de pequeñas fallas gramaticales o de lógica. Lo que no las hace menos válidas, aunque se refieran a inexistentes kioscos/pedestales/mesones o lo que sea, en los cuales hay una roca que Moisés (y entiendo que nadie más) debe golpear para hacer que el agua mane.


----------



## eli-chi

Oldy Nuts said:


> No, decir que en una improvisación no puedes exigir 100% de corrección gramatical y lógica no es lo mismo que decir que "le falta" lógica. Como tampoco le falta lógica a los "maná-burgers" de la canción. Sólo que se trata de figuras literarias totalmente válidas para el fin perseguido, pero que pueden adolecer de pequeñas fallas gramaticales o de lógica. Lo que no las hace menos válidas, aunque se refieran a inexistentes kioscos/pedestales/mesones o lo que sea, en los cuales hay una roca que Moisés (y entiendo que nadie más) debe golpear para hacer que el agua mane.


 Aclarado el asunto, entonces.  Disculpa si te malentendí.
Sí, sólo Moisés, "figura" o "tipo" del verdadero "Libertador": Jesucristo.
¿Y qué tal el "bamanna bread" con el "fillet of manna?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Eli, en esta discusión no veo nada de lo que debas disculparte. Los malentendidos se parecen mucho a los accidentes de tránsito, en el sentido que en ellos también es rarísimo que una de las dos partes sea total y absolutamente inocente.

Y lo del filete de maná lo encontré genial.


----------



## eli-chi

Hola a todos:

Pedí ayuda a un forero mediante un PM.   Esta es su respuesta:

_"Entiendo perfectamente lo está "queriendo decir."  Xxxx está  bromeando.  Está diciendo que Dios les dijo, "De este pedestal/puesto  aquí con la roca se saca agua."  "De este puesto que tiene la roca se  saca agua''  No tiene mucho sentido, pues lo debió haber dicho  diferente, pero no es así.
Debió haber dicho, "You get water out of this stand here which happens to be a rock."
Como si fuera un garrafón o algo por el estilo.  El problema es que lo  que dijo no es nada preciso.  Suena raro en inglés también, pero eso  pasa cuando traducimos las palabras de los seremos humanos._"

Muchas gracias por todos sus intentos.


----------

